# Tactical Knives.....



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

How many of you guys carry an every day carry tactical knife? I know alot of tactical self defense experts recommend carrying a knife as well as your pistol. I carry a knife everyday, whether I am in shorts, jeans, dress slacks, it doesn't matter. I have always been a knife guy, since my father started taking me to gun shows as a kid. I would use my allowance and or my mowing money to buy knives at the shows, my brother did as well.

I am a die hard Emerson guy, that is all I carry as far as tactical folders go, they are hard to beat. But another knife has caught my eye recently. ZT Knives(Zero Tolerance). Here is my latest purchase from this weekend http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=36&brand=zt I bet this one will get someone's attention. S30V steel and assisted opening.

My next one will be this one http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=10&brand=zt I absolutely love this knife. They were out this weekend or I would have gotten this one. Oh well, can't have too many knives. This one is an assisted opening knife made out of titanium, G10, and S30V steel, which is some great steel, and tungsten coated blade. This knife is big, it has real presence when opened,lol.

This is my next "pretty" carry knife http://www.lonewolfknives.com/vcom/...id=95&osCsid=63c412b6c908367e82f5d031dfb558db It is such a sweet knife.

So what do you guys carry?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I been carrying my little Gerber for about 20 years. It is really small and I use it for stuff like cutting rope/gutting deer/opening boxes and stuff like that. I do not carry a knife in hopes or in anticipation of ever using it on a human. Mine is to small to be ideal for that anyway. You must have grown up or live in a tough hood! I am 50 and never needed a tacticle knife so far. And my fighting days are over I hope. I have a 9mm handy most of the time.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I carry a small bird beak Spydeco


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Daily carry is a Kershaw Leek w/ assisted opening.Work knife is a Cold Steel Voyager.And my money clip is a CRKT Peck.I guess you could say that I have 2 knives on me at all times........for whatever scenerio pops up


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I carry the Kershaw Leek as well. It's a great knife.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I also carry the Kershaw Leek with assisted opening. Its been a great knife! My only recommendation is to go to a store that has them (Gander, Carters, Basspro, etc.) and try out several as I ordered a couple off line and the assisted opening was crappy on those, I had to send it back to Kershaw and they made it right, it was just a pain in the booty! So have the store pull out several for you to give a test run on the opening.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If you like like these ,be sure and take a look at the Kershaw 1670S30V...I carry one all the time....if you are thinking of self defence , be sure and carry it on your left side[if you are right handed]since I'm sure you have a carry permit and your right hand will be for your carry gun...


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I carry a SOG Seal Pup on my tactical vest. I've never had to use it for anything, but it looks bad ***, and they say the Seals use it and its larger brother.

You know what they say, "I'd rather die than look bad."

THE JAMMER


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've been carrying daily a Benchmade Griptillian for years...I still have a couple new in the box hid away. Benchmade made them for Cabela's with D2 blades and without the serration that I've never cared for. I don't know if they're still available or not.

The D2 stays sharp and the knife is comfortable to carry and it's quick.

TH


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Cold Steel voyager as well

still looking for a particular Benchmade ..........geeez they are pricey though


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

My everyday carry
I keep this one in the safe
I carry the benchmade during hunting season


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> still looking for a particular Benchmade ..........geeez they are pricey though


They are really pretty fairly priced for what they are, American made, good steel on many models. There are alot more that make Benchmades look cheap,lol. Unfortunately those are the ones I like. MercWorx, Chris Reeve, Lone wolf to name a few that are on my must have list.

"..if you are thinking of self defense , be sure and carry it on your left side[if you are right handed]since I'm sure you have a carry permit and your right hand will be for your carry gun..."

Good point. I have a couple of my Emersons tapped to switch the clip to wear them on both sides. But I will also carry a fixed blade on my left side to the back like a pistol in a CC kydex sheath. This is for the reason you stated, keep the right hand free, and have a second option if for whatever reason you can't clear your weapon or it is up close and personal and you are defending yourself with your dominant hand.
I hope nothing ever happens, but I would rather be prepared if it does.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I've lost a lot of pocket knives. My current one, a Victorinox Farmer is bulky and shiny. I lost it last month while shredding/mowing. I started walking the shredded pasture and found it...it was shining in the sun. Instead of tactical knife, I call it my "strategy" knife...my strategy is not to lose it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I doubt that I'll ever shell out the coin for a Chris Reeve knife but I have to admit that the Mnandi has always called to me lol...

TH


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I doubt that I'll ever shell out the coin for a Chris Reeve knife but I have to admit that the Mnandi has always called to me lol...
> 
> TH


I hear you, they are expensive. But I guess it is the same as buying a tricked out .45, don't need it but it is sure cool to have. The Sebenza with the bloodwood inlay is the one I want http://www.chrisreeve.com/classic.htm , or just a plain Sebenza.

The Pacific http://www.chrisreeve.com/pacific.htm and the Nyala http://www.chrisreeve.com/nyala.htm are the fixed blade ones I really like.


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

I am a big fan of Kershaw Knives. I have several that I carry, I really like the 1730 with the laminate blade for hard work, the D2 stays real sharp. My brother has a Chris Reeve he has carried for years, he has broken the blade at least twice and they replaced it and gave him great service.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

9100SBK benchmade


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

my old case!!goes with me every day.. its better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it!!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I have always wondered why people carry those "tactical knives". I'm not trying to start any ****, just wondering why you choose to carry those knives over a more traditional style pocket knife. Also, not trying to hijack this thread. I have never owned one. I am more into sodbuster style lockback knives and custom made fundas (sheaths). It seems that the tactical style knives with serrated or partially serrated blades would be harder to keep razor sharp and I also know from experience that any of those stainless knife blades are harder to sharpen than a good old fashion hammer forged carbon steel blade. Just My 2 Cents.

BTW I always carry an Eye Brand Knife of some sort. Usually a 99YL, 99DSL or sometimes an Eye Brand Trapper. Always in a purty custom made funda.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Cynoscion said:


> I have always wondered why people carry those "tactical knives". I'm not trying to start any ****, just wondering why you choose to carry those knives over a more traditional style pocket knife. Also, not trying to hijack this thread. I have never owned one. I am more into sodbuster style lockback knives and custom made fundas (sheaths). It seems that the tactical style knives with serrated or partially serrated blades would be harder to keep razor sharp and I also know from experience that any of those stainless knife blades are harder to sharpen than a good old fashion hammer forged carbon steel blade. Just My 2 Cents.
> 
> BTW I always carry an Eye Brand Knife of some sort. Usually a 99YL, 99DSL or sometimes an Eye Brand Trapper. Always in a purty custom made funda.


It is just another form of personal defense. Your knife might have a 4" blade like one of mine, but I can get to mine and have it open and ready in a split second, a standard lock back knife can't do this. Not all tactical knives have serrations, the one on my pocket right now does not. As far as keeping them sharp, these knives use the best steel, so they don't need to be sharpened as much as other knives. Plus I don't use them to open boxes, or cut through stuff, they are there for one purpose, so they don't need to be sharpened much anyways. I have some small pocket knives I use to open stuff. If I need to sharpen them I have a Lansky System, or just stop by Beckwith's Blades and they do it while I wait. Oh, I also have a few pretty knives in custom sheaths as well, they have their place, just not as an EDC knife.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> I have always wondered why people carry those "tactical knives". I'm not trying to start any ****, just wondering why you choose to carry those knives over a more traditional style pocket knife. Also, not trying to hijack this thread. I have never owned one. I am more into sodbuster style lockback knives and custom made fundas (sheaths). It seems that the tactical style knives with serrated or partially serrated blades would be harder to keep razor sharp and I also know from experience that any of those stainless knife blades are harder to sharpen than a good old fashion hammer forged carbon steel blade. Just My 2 Cents.
> 
> BTW I always carry an Eye Brand Knife of some sort. Usually a 99YL, 99DSL or sometimes an Eye Brand Trapper. Always in a purty custom made funda.


I've carried mine for over 15 years I bet. The thing about the serrated blade is it doesnt require sharpening as much as a regular blade does.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

I just got a Kershaw black "Blur" yesterday at bass pro...w/ tax...$82...they sell a lot of them. I really like the assisted opening. My new favorite.

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=86&brand=kershaw

Frank


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I carry a Benchmade Griptillian. I have the mini-griptillian as well but I put that one on the shelf for the larger brother. I need to fix the clip though as I bent it some. 



I do like some of the ZT Kershaws as well. I just have yet to get one.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess I never really thought of a pocket knife as a self defense thing. I never really wanted to get that close to somebody who had bad intentions. That's what guns are for.

I guess I use my knives as tools more than anything else. Sometimes a hammer, sometimes a screwdriver, sometimes a knife, sometimes a toothpick, sometimes a letter opener, you get the picture. I would feel naked without a knife that I can do everything with.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

As has been said, a knife is just another self defense weapon. The term "tactical" has become quite the operative buzz word lately, and it seems if it's black, it's tactical.

In my mind a tactical knife is one that I would use to defend myself, and possibly take a life. There are definitely knives which are better suited to this goal: any fixed blade knife and lock back knives. Yes I could defend myself with my swiss army knife, but because of the fact that the blade won't lock back, that would not be a good choice.

So in my mind the difference between a regular knife and a "tactical" one, is what it is used for. It's kind of like a life insurance policy. We all have them, but we actually hope we don't need to use it. However, we want to have the policy that works the best for our particular situation. We all have self defense weapons, but hope we don't ever have to use them. However, we want to have the weapons which are as "mission specific" as possible in case we have to use them-- i.e. fixed blade or lock back for "tactical"/self defense; pocket knives/ swiss army, etc. for everyday basic cutting needs.

In my mind, that's the difference between a tactical knife, and a regular every day knife. Many of the great knives mentioned in this thread would, to me, not be a good "tactical knife."

THE JAMMER


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> As has been said, a knife is just another self defense weapon. The term "tactical" has become quite the operative buzz word lately, and it seems if it's black, it's tactical.
> 
> In my mind a tactical knife is one that I would use to defend myself, and possibly take a life. There are definitely knives which are better suited to this goal: any fixed blade knife and lock back knives. Yes I could defend myself with my swiss army knife, but because of the fact that the blade won't lock back, that would not be a good choice.
> 
> ...


Well put.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Got this one in my pocket today http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Onion...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1278971287&sr=8-10 I've bought several Kershaw's and SOG's from Amazon and they are all really nice. The Blur is the strongest opening of any of my knives. When you want it open, it's quick!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

jeffscout said:


> Got this one in my pocket today http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Onion...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1278971287&sr=8-10 I've bought several Kershaw's and SOG's from Amazon and they are all really nice. The Blur is the strongest opening of any of my knives. When you want it open, it's quick!


That is a good looking knife, and it allows you to carry it tip up, which is mandatory for a good tactical knife.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

My work EDC is a SOG Flash II b/c of the 1.5" federal property law. I also have a Bladetech Mouse 2 that qualifies, but it's not as handy a design. When I'm away from work, I carry one of 3 knives: Bladetech Pro Hunter S30V, Benchmade 635 Mini-Skirmish S30V, or a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian with D2. All are solid knives and hold edges well with abuse. I skinned 3 deer over a weekend two seasons ago with the Bladetech, and it still shaved afterwards. That S30V steel is hard to beat.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

To my way of thinking a knife is a tool that could be used for self defense as a last resort. My Swiss Army Knife serves so many purposes I just couldn't get along without it. It is used for everything from fishing to hunting to opening a bottle of wine to opening a can to opening a bottle of beer to sawing stuff to toothpick to using the scissors to cut braid... you name it. I reckon for self defense I would poke the corkscrew in their eye. That should limit their intentions a bit.

and yes, it does stay nice and sharp.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got a few benchmades and such just because they're good knives: that being said, "tactical" is the farthest thing from my mind... About 99.99% of the people carrying "tactical" knives don't have a clue about tactics: neither do I, for that matter, and if I was try try to be some kinda badarse with a knife, chances are real high that I'll just end up either cutting a few fingers or other appendages off. Myself, not anybody else.. I carry a Leatherman Wave on my belt for "every day", but it's just a tool: the benchmades I use for more "special occasions" when the leatherman's just plain too thick and chunky to put in a pants pocket.. One way or another, they're certainly just going to be used as letter openers, hay string cutters, box cutters, or pencil sharpeners than anything "tactical"... As has been said before, "tactical" is overused: Just because you paint something black doesn't mean it's "tactical".. It's just a tag they'll slap on something to make a certain bunch of people buy them... Heck, I've got a set of black Crocs: that doesn't mean I'm a ninja...


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Most of these tactical folders can be opened faster than a switchblade. Good luck getting that Swiss Army knife open in a crunch when you really need it. Those precious seconds could cost you your life. Nobody ever expects to have to use their knife for self defense, and it's real nasty business if it gets to that point, but if you don't train to open it quickly, it's about as useless as tits on a boar hog. Knives are always last resort, but you can carry them in most places you cannot carry a concealed handgun.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

I carry the Spyderco Endura 4.... It is the fastest opening knife available on the market today. The Curve catches on your pocket and is open as soon as it clears your pocket. It is a Must Have IMO


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Wave Feature*

Just for the record, you have to give credit where credit is due... the Emerson Wave came first, and Spyderco came out later with their version of it. They're both equally fast, but the Syderco is a little more gentle on your pant fabric due to being more rounded.



Chris9681 said:


> I carry the Spyderco Endura 4.... It is the fastest opening knife available on the market today. The Curve catches on your pocket and is open as soon as it clears your pocket. It is a Must Have IMO


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I've surrendered so many knives at security checkpoints (airport, federal buildings, high school football games??????) that I carry only a Swiss army knife on my key ring. I have several at different places I visit so I can leave them behind to do the airport thing, and know that I have one where I'm going.

I've long since given up the idea that I'd ever use one for self defense, but they sure come in handy for cutting ropes, opening boxes and opening cans. As for opening it in a hurry, I've never needed to, I don't know anyone who has ever needed to, and never heard first hand from anyone who has ever needed to. Someone with my (lack of) training would be pretty foolish to pull out a knife and present a threat to a determined armed thief. For me, that would be like pulling out an unloaded gun- pretty dumb. 

I support those who would use them in self defense, but have someone teach you how and when to use it before making a decision that will change or end your life.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris9681 said:


> I carry the Spyderco Endura 4.... It is the fastest opening knife available on the market today. The Curve catches on your pocket and is open as soon as it clears your pocket. It is a Must Have IMO


That kinda sounds like a bloodletting waiting to happen. Even if you just pull it out to clean your fingernails..


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

It just takes a little practice? Check out the speed on this video. This guys does 2 at once!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

nasakid said:


> Just for the record, you have to give credit where credit is due... the Emerson Wave came first, and Spyderco came out later with their version of it. They're both equally fast, but the Syderco is a little more gentle on your pant fabric due to being more rounded.


Exactly, Emerson came up with the idea and patented it, others have used the Emerson Wave feature on their knives, but with permission and of course royalties I'm sure. The Spyderco just looks like a cheaper imitation to me, and I want the wave feature to stick out more like on the Emersons to make sure I catch it.

"As has been said before, "tactical" is overused: Just because you paint something black doesn't mean it's "tactical".. It's just a tag they'll slap on something to make a certain bunch of people buy them... "

Not true, the knife I have right now in my pocket is made for defense, ie a tactical knife. All my "tactical" knives are made for that purpose, I don't carry a Buck 101 or a Gerber or most pocket knives for that matter and call them tactical or think because the blade is black that it is a tactical knife. My knives are designed to be just that, a fighting knife.

Now will I ever use it, I sure as hell hope not. As others have said it is a tool of last resort, and I agree that like you pistol you carry you should be trained on how to use them in a defensive situation. BUT I'm guessing that 99% of those with their CHL's have not taken combat or defensive shooting classes. They have gone to teh range or continue to do so, and belive that they are ready when and if the time comes. Most will not be. I never see anyone practicing shooting from the draw, even in slowed motion to build muscle memory. Or shooting from your waist level and shooting while bringing the gun up, or off handed shooting, etc.. You are not going to have time to draw, get into your stance, get a good two handed grip and aim. It will happen much faster, but I never see anyone practicing like that. So it isn't just those of us that carry knives that aren't training.

I have been instructed twice on knife tactics and defense. It was a blast, but expensive. I plan on doing it a few more times and mixing in self defense stuff, violent stuff like Krav Maga, fight to win any way you can stuff with it, because you might not be able to get your knife out in time, just like your gun.

"That kinda sounds like a bloodletting waiting to happen. Even if you just pull it out to clean your fingernails.."

LOL, not at all, super safe, you never touch the blade.

To each his own, but I have always loved knives, since I was a kid, so this is just another way of protecting myself, and adding to my hobby of collecting knives,lol.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

I relieze that Emerson came up with it first, but there is nothing wrong with Spyderco, they make good... solid... non rusting knives for about a hundred bucks?? To each his own, but the Wave feature is and awesome feature whether it is on an Emerson or A Spyderco??


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Nasakid, no offense intended and I can really appreciate a person with knife skills. During survival training in the military we were given an hour or so of knife training and it amounted to mostly advising us to use it to sharpen a long stick to spear someone rather than try to do the hand-to-hand stuff. The instructor was an expert with knives and showed us some real hardcore moves but he stated that if you ever get in a knife fight expect to get cut bad (real bad) no matter who ultimately wins.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

I have the 5.5" cold steel espada and the recon 1.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I have over 8 knives but my favorite of all are two Benchmades. One of the knives that I carry is my Benchmade Osborne Rift (the non-serrated). It has 154 CM stainless steel, and I love this knife the most. The other that I have is a Benchmade Osborne 940 shown in the pic below. It has S30V steel which is a very tough steel. The benchmade in the pic below does not have the original edge. I sharpen and reprofile the edge myself since the original edges are too thin. If you look close enough you'll see that I sliced a strand of hair in a couple diff. places (called whittling). You've gotta be very careful when you're sharpening expensive knives (cosmetically that is).


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a couple of shots of my Rift that a buddy did for me. The sharpening/profiling was done by myself. It's truly an art and another addiction that I have.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Spyderco Endura 4 Wave and a Kershaw Blackout. Both are great knives and I have been carrying them for a long time. I really like the Spyderco as its a little larger but still thin and I can't say enough about the Wave feature on the Spyderco. Most of the guys I work with have auto opening knives, but then I grab the ole Spyderco just to show them how fast a knife can really be deployed. The Wave knives beat auto's any day of the week in my opinion.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

I rotate between a Spyderco Native and a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian. I have a few other Spyderco, Benchmade and Kershaw, but they are too large for me.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

A good source for almost any brand is Knifeworks. They are in Columbia, LA, and you usually get your knife the next day with ground shipping.

http://www.knifeworks.com/


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Neck-deep said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my Rift that a buddy did for me. The sharpening/profiling was done by myself. It's truly an art and another addiction that I have.


I looked at that knife to give as a gift, I really liked the two toned G-10 on the handle. Is that one an assisted opening knife?

" he stated that if you ever get in a knife fight expect to get cut bad (real bad) no matter who ultimately wins."

This is true. He showed me where to cut someone to impact the most "visible trauma" as soon as possible. That means you want them to bleed quick and alot, and in a place that is impossible not to notice. Not a disabling cut, that just doesn't usually happen and isn't really taught until you are talking about take downs but that is really more military not self defense. You want to cut and separate fast, slash the arms, chest, and forehead. They all bleed alot, especially the head, and the blood is right there for them to see and hopefully freak out over.

"show them how fast a knife can really be deployed. The Wave knives beat auto's any day of the week in my opinion."

X2, it really amazes people the first time they see you draw the knife.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

A good knife can be used as a tool and a defense weapon. You don't have to decide on one or the other. I have several of the knives mentioned and rotate them out so that I always have a sharp blade. I use my knife daily as a tool, but always know that I could defend myself with it. I really like the practice of carrying my knife on my "weak side" and have been carrying that way for about a year. Anyone interested should check out hoffners dot com and try to take a defensive knife course. It is a practical realistic training class that is here in Houston.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

The Benchmade Rift and the 940 both have the axis lock. The knives are not axis assist. The thumbstud has to be guided by the thumb all the way to be opened (and there seems to be a little resistance while opening as well), unless you flick it quickly the blade will fly open without having to extend the thumb the whole way. Both of these are fast enough, I suppose, if my life depended upon it. I've held an assisted opening knife that opened with a little pressure from the thumb once. I thought it was pretty cool (It was a gerber with D2 tool steel I believe). It was a nice blade but I'm more of a Benchmade/Boker fan.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

This Rift is razor sharp but not crazy tree topping sharp. It's good enough to shave the face with though.

"And I heard, as it were, the noise of thunder: One of the four beasts saying: "Come and see." And I saw. And behold, a white horse. 
There's a man goin' 'round takin' names. An' he decides who to free and who to blame. Everybody won't be treated all the same. There'll be a golden ladder reaching down. When the man comes around. 

The hairs on your arm will stand up. At the terror in each sip and in each sup. For you partake of that last offered cup, Or disappear into the potter's ground. When the man comes around. 

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers. One hundred million angels singin'. Multitudes are marching to the big kettle drum. Voices callin', voices cryin'. Some are born an' some are dyin'. It's Alpha's and Omega's Kingdom come. 

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree. The virgins are all trimming their wicks. The whirlwind is in the thorn tree. It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks. 

Till Armageddon, no Shalam, no Shalom. Then the father hen will call his chickens home. The wise men will bow down before the throne. And at his feet they'll cast their golden crown. When the man comes around. 

Whoever is unjust, let him be unjust still. Whoever is righteous, let him be righteous still. Whoever is filthy, let him be filthy still. Listen to the words long written down, When the man comes around. 

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers. One hundred million angels singin'. Multitudes are marchin' to the big kettle drum. Voices callin', voices cryin'. Some are born an' some are dyin'. It's Alpha's and Omega's Kingdom come. 

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree. The virgins are all trimming their wicks. The whirlwind is in the thorn tree. It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks. 

In measured hundredweight and penny pound. When the man comes around. 

And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts, And I looked and behold: a pale horse. And his name, that sat on him, was Death. And Hell followed with him." 

'When the Man comes around'
Johnny Cash

He played this song at the end of that knife fighting movie with Tommy Lee Jones, 'The Hunted.'


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Neck-deep said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my Rift that a buddy did for me. The sharpening/profiling was done by myself. It's truly an art and another addiction that I have.





Neck-deep said:


> The Benchmade Rift and the 940 both have the axis lock. The knives are not axis assist. The thumbstud has to be guided by the thumb all the way to be opened (and there seems to be a little resistance while opening as well), unless you flick it quickly the blade will fly open without having to extend the thumb the whole way. Both of these are fast enough, I suppose, if my life depended upon it. I've held an assisted opening knife that opened with a little pressure from the thumb once. I thought it was pretty cool (It was a gerber with D2 tool steel I believe). It was a nice blade but I'm more of a Benchmade/Boker fan.


That is why I asked. They only have a few assisted opening knives, and even fewer tip up carry knives which IMO in just if not more important than the assist. That was probably the reason I didn't buy that knife, because I loved the look and feel of it.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

The Large Jess Horn Spyderco NON Serrated.
It's about 15 years old.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Benchmade710 D2 non-serrated here.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive got a short & personal K bar I carry.. It makes a Buckknife look like a bicRazor..lol


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I'm hesitant to spend much money on a quality knife because of how I treat them. I carry mainly to have a knife to use as a tool, but it is there if needed. I have a cheap Gerber that is a half/half. I scuba dive, wade fish, and everything else with this knife with minimal rust and this knife has made it a couple of years. If it gets too torn up, Academy has a rack full of them. That said, I might have to splurge on my next knife purchase. This thread is not a good one to be looking at right now... I'm fixing up a boat I just bought...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

So who puts on a good tactical/defense knife course around the Houston area thats open to the public?

I talked to a fella at one of the gun shows that was selling knives and was talking to him about a tactical/defense knife and class and he said that he instructs Tactical/Defense classes for several local law enforcement agencies and also to a couple military groups and he said his Tac/Defense, pocket/clip, everyday carry, knife of choice for this type of work is the "Kershaw Spec Bump". I asked about taking his class and he said that he didn't offer a public type course.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> So who puts on a good tactical/defense knife course around the Houston area thats open to the public?
> 
> I talked to a fella at one of the gun shows that was selling knives and was talking to him about a tactical/defense knife and class and he said that he instructs Tactical/Defense classes for several local law enforcement agencies and also to a couple military groups and he said his Tac/Defense, pocket/clip, everyday carry, knife of choice for this type of work is the "Kershaw Spec Bump". I asked about taking his class and he said that he didn't offer a public type course.


Here are a couple;

http://www.darkgiftcombat.com/index2.php

http://www.360tacticaltraining.com/

The 360 is held out of the Memorial Shooting center of I-10 near Gessner. Nice place.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

TXDRAKE said:


> So who puts on a good tactical/defense knife course around the Houston area thats open to the public?
> 
> I talked to a fella at one of the gun shows that was selling knives and was talking to him about a tactical/defense knife and class and he said that he instructs Tactical/Defense classes for several local law enforcement agencies and also to a couple military groups and he said his Tac/Defense, pocket/clip, everyday carry, knife of choice for this type of work is the "Kershaw Spec Bump". I asked about taking his class and he said that he didn't offer a public type course.


Go to hoffners.com under training look at the defensive folding knife course.. It is a one day course that is simple and effective. Unless you are ready to devote years of your life to a true blade based martial art you are way better off with the k.I.s.s approach to this


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Texhntr1022 said:


> Go to hoffners.com under training look at the defensive folding knife course.. It is a one day course that is simple and effective. Unless you are ready to devote years of your life to a true blade based martial art you are way better off with the k.I.s.s approach to this


Interesting, of course the only day they are doing the class is the 7th od August and I am going to be in Dallas that weekend. Figures. It does say you can put together a class, I wonder how many people they make you have to put one on?

The one at 360 is one on one, I believe for 1 1/2 hrs, for like under a $100. I wonder if 3 hours one on one would be better than a class room of people for a day.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

One on one training is considerably better in most cases, but I don't know what 360 is based in. I have trained in aikido, traditional ju jitsu, and bjj. All of them had disarm and attack techniques that involved knives or small weapons. Again they take a tremendous amount of training hours to develop the timing and accuracy to execute. The average person isn't going to put in the time to develop that skill or maintain it. Not to mention the high stress of being in a situation where you have to defend yourself. 360 may be great, I'm just not familiar with them. Hoffners system isn't perfect, but it is very easy to learn and execute w/ minimal training. Their were a few kids in the class I went to. I believe an overly simple set of moves that don't change for any circumstance is what 99% of the people out there need. We're not talking knife to knife combat either. A knife is what to use in a pinch, when you don't have your gun or someone is on you before you can pull your gun. It is to give you time and distance to get to a gun or to safety.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I actually sent an email to Brian hoffner about checking out this forum for advertising and maybe try to set something up for the 2cool crowd... Well see. If not it might be cool to put one together ourselves either with him or 360 or?. We could do periodic courses on knives and different types of guns. Just a thought.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Texhntr1022 said:


> I actually sent an email to Brian hoffner about checking out this forum for advertising and maybe try to set something up for the 2cool crowd... Well see. If not it might be cool to put one together ourselves either with him or 360 or?. We could do periodic courses on knives and different types of guns. Just a thought.


I would be interested.

" A knife is what to use in a pinch, when you don't have your gun or someone is on you before you can pull your gun. It is to give you time and distance to get to a gun or to safety."

I agree completely.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Thinking about a Cold Steel Recon 1 w/ a tanto tip 1/2 serrated. I watched Deadliest Warrior(Navy SEAL vs Israeli Commando) last night and it piqued my interest. 

http://www.coldsteel.com/reconi.html

Any thoughts on this sticker?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Texhntr1022 said:


> I actually sent an email to Brian hoffner about checking out this forum for advertising and maybe try to set something up for the 2cool crowd... Well see. If not it might be cool to put one together ourselves either with him or 360 or?. We could do periodic courses on knives and different types of guns. Just a thought.





scwine said:


> Thinking about a Cold Steel Recon 1 w/ a tanto tip 1/2 serrated. I watched Deadliest Warrior(Navy SEAL vs Israeli Commando) last night and it piqued my interest.
> 
> http://www.coldsteel.com/reconi.html
> 
> Any thoughts on this sticker?


Not a bad looking knife. The lock that they are talking about looks great, but can you close the knife one handed? Or do you have to use two because of that lock switch? Also IMO I would spend a couple more $ and look at Benchmade. Made in America, no Chinese steel.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Fists let you fight your way to a knife. Knives let you fight your way to a pistol. Pistols let you fight your way to a rifle.

Heck, just carry a rifle and be done with it.


----------



## chum T (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the benchmades. I have 3 of them, an old benchmade emerson cqc-7, 9050 afo, & a 520. Also a SOG flashII.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cold Steele are good knives for the $. I prefer to buy American which does cost more, but I believe is worth it. The only exception to that would be spyderco knives made in japan. I would look at benchmade or Emerson. Also consider one that has a reversible clip so you can carry how you are most comfortable (tip up or down/ strong side, weak side). I also prefer a liner lock or benchmade's axis lock, and don't recommend assisted opening. If you do it right you can get a non assisted out and open just as quick as assisted.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Texhntr1022 said:


> I also prefer a liner lock or benchmade's axis lock, and don't recommend assisted opening. If you do it right you can get a non assisted out and open just as quick as assisted.


You are 32 years old; wait until you reach 60 and have Arthritis. That assisted open will be a welcome feature. I too prefer the Axis lock.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Texhntr1022 said:


> Cold Steele are good knives for the $. I prefer to buy American which does cost more, but I believe is worth it. The only exception to that would be spyderco knives made in japan. I would look at benchmade or Emerson. Also consider one that has a reversible clip so you can carry how you are most comfortable (tip up or down/ strong side, weak side). I also prefer a liner lock or benchmade's axis lock, and don't recommend assisted opening. If you do it right you can get a non assisted out and open just as quick as assisted.


I agree, buy American knives, well worth it. But there are some fine knives that have come out of Japan, that would be the only exception. The old Gerbers would be an example. The Axis lock is a good sytem, but you really need two hand to close it right. My only complaint about that system.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't know how tactical it is, but this is one smooth opening knife and the blade stays very sharp.

http://www.crkt.com/Ripple-3125-Blade-Ti-nitride-Charcoal-Scales


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That is a good looking knife, I have several CRKT knives. I use them for utility knives. They have some really nice looking knives, that is one of them for sure. Last year CRKT changed where they were made and some of the steel they were using and their quality took a nose dive. But Ken Onion designs some nice knives and I doubt he would be putting his name on a POS knife. $125 is pretty steep for a CRKT knife, so maybe they stepped it up for this one. Only thing I see that I don't like it that it is a tip down carry, other than that it is good looking knife.


----------

